# Pistonheads Sunday Service - PHOTOS NOW UP!



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Check the link: http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=22985

Room for 800 cars. You have to put your name down if you want a place.

I missed the last one, but I removed my name from the list as all 700 spaces went and some people were still waiting.

Should be a good morning.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Hark

Thanks for the `heads up`....my names down and I am sure Nick and Jay will be up for this as well.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Trev,

I've put my name down on the Pistonheads site.
It's a tentative one at the moment as need to check with work commitments.

Jay


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Got my name down with a +1


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Got my name down with a +1


Hi Gary

We will have to arrange a meet up point somewhere south of the factory so we can all cruise in together?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think it helps anyone on here so far, but I'm meeting a load of pistonhead folks (none of whom I know) at junc 15a M1 at 8.30. Aiming to go cross country from there as it'll be more interesting.


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> TTOYT said:
> 
> 
> > Got my name down with a +1
> ...


Yes will do,... should be coming up from SS with a mate in a Beamer too.

Gary


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Piston Heads Sunday Service is on the 30.1.11 (8 days time). All PistonHead events and drives out are extremely well attended. You need to act sooner rather than later 

Joe


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Me and my brother are both signed up.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

So Gary and Jay do you guys want to meet up somewhere on the outskirts of Oxford?


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm going so can meet up with anyone that wants to.


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Hark said:


> I don't think it helps anyone on here so far, but I'm meeting a load of pistonhead folks (none of whom I know) at junc 15a M1 at 8.30. Aiming to go cross country from there as it'll be more interesting.


Are you pulling off at 15a and meeting there somewhere?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

heathstimpson said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it helps anyone on here so far, but I'm meeting a load of pistonhead folks (none of whom I know) at junc 15a M1 at 8.30. Aiming to go cross country from there as it'll be more interesting.
> ...


I meeting in Redditch now mate.

Meeting this lot first:

The possibly linking up with the Z4 lot, just outside the event.

http://www.z4-forum.com/forum/viewtopic ... 14&t=24088


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> So Gary and Jay do you guys want to meet up somewhere on the outskirts of Oxford?


Hi Trev, i'm planning on leaving around 7ish, i come up the A34 to the A4142 junc, i reckon 1hr 30/40 to there?, not sure which way you come?

Gary


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > So Gary and Jay do you guys want to meet up somewhere on the outskirts of Oxford?
> ...


Hi Gary

We will be leaving Crawley at 7.30 and will head up the M40. If you know of any places to meet up let me know. If not see you there I will PM you my mobile.We will be in my mates Z3.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Trev,

Just dropped you a PM  
Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Gary good to meet up with you and love the Red TT. Here`s looking forward to Germany.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Gary good to meet up with you and love the Red TT. Here`s looking forward to Germany.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Hi Trev

Pretty sure I saw you today just as we were driving out. Wasn't 100% sure though so didn't stop. :?

Saw a couple of mk1s and a black mk2. Uploading some pictures now.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great morning out to blast away the cobwebs and see some nice cars.

Sorry about the crap quality (it was pitch black at 7.00am when we met!) but pulling in to this lot this morning with a Caterham blipping the throttle behind me made me smile like a big kid. This was in Redditch.


































Unfortunately we we got split up, but this did mean I could meet up with the Z4 forum lot.


















































Then these are from the Sunday Service itself.
Sunday Service


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

ttrev21 said:


> Gary good to meet up with you and love the Red TT. Here`s looking forward to Germany.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Likewise... its nice to put a face to a user-name!!
Thanks for the compliment, after speaking to you, April can't come soon enough


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hark - thats not Tesco in Redditch??????


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Looks like you all had a good time. It's nice to see enthusiasts broaden their motoring horizons and there's nowhere better than attending a PH event.

Joe


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

TTOYT said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary good to meet up with you and love the Red TT. Here`s looking forward to Germany.
> ...


I saw your cars but never saw either of you (Silver Mk2 roadster next to the RR Phantom) :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SalsredTT said:


> Hark - thats not Tesco in Redditch??????


First ones are yes. The ones in the dark.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Ahh now I go back and look ......... yea, on the filling station!

I hate the place actually - rarely do there and even less rarely in the dark!!! Great shots though.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SalsredTT said:


> Ahh now I go back and look ......... yea, on the filling station!
> 
> I hate the place actually - rarely do there and even less rarely in the dark!!! Great shots though.


My first time lol

Not a scenic backdrop, but it took my breath away seeing the lambo, gt3, caterhams etc all lined up ready to hoon. [smiley=dude.gif] .


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I bet! I'd have made the effort to get down there just to see them too!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Nice photo's Matt and good to see you all had your tops down although it may not have been the ideal weather for it! 8) 
You must pop round and let me see the new toy in the flesh.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Nice photo's Matt and good to see you all had your tops down although it may not have been the ideal weather for it! 8)
> You must pop round and let me see the new toy in the flesh.


Weather wasn't too bad, managed to keep it down most of the day. I do need to buy a decent hat though.

Yes agreed I do need to pop around at some point. Think next weekend could be tricky, but will know more in the week.


----------

